# Media City



## stephenk (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi

I'm sat here in Salford watching its version of Media City get built in the UK - anyone got any thoughts about how it might compare to Dubai's Media City?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Media City here is pretty good, next to Internet city as well with all the big fortune 500 names.

Lots of bank headquarters in Media city as well....

The Main ''media companies'' are Thompson Reuters, Starcom Media Vest, Leo Burnett Group, AIM. e.t.c


----------



## stephenk (Mar 21, 2009)

marc said:


> Media City here is pretty good, next to Internet city as well with all the big fortune 500 names.
> 
> Lots of bank headquarters in Media city as well....
> 
> The Main ''media companies'' are Thompson Reuters, Starcom Media Vest, Leo Burnett Group, AIM. e.t.c


Hiya

Do you reckon they'll all be at Media City in Salford?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont no.... Is it actually called 'Media City' - is it part of Dubai Holdings who is building it?

It wouldn't surprise me, most big companies all though have head offices in London - their main operations are based far away - where rents are much cheaper.. so Im sure there will be big names there...


----------



## stephenk (Mar 21, 2009)

marc said:


> I dont no.... Is it actually called 'Media City' - is it part of Dubai Holdings who is building it?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me, most big companies all though have head offices in London - their main operations are based far away - where rents are much cheaper.. so Im sure there will be big names there...


Hi

Yes, it's actually called Mediacityuk and the BBC are bringing 5 depts down from London - apart from that, though, and the University having a site there, no-one has signed up yet. But it opens in 2011.

Just thought it would be good to get some opinions from people who work at the Dubai version as to whether they think a Salford version would work
Cheers
Stephen


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im sure it will,

BBC are here, and CNN, CNBC, FOX, E.T.C they are all here maybe arabian news - will set up base there...

Im sure a lot of Dubai based media companies will be there as well.... setting up base for a good price..


----------

